# Pomeranian and Floppy Ears



## DocChris (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey guys, here is a pic of my two Pomeranians, 3 Month Old Winter (white) and 6 Month Old Caleb. Latest pic is on the far right.

My question is regarding my boy Caleb's ears, any remedy aside from waiting it out, or has anyone encountered this before? I've read about calcium deficiency which I highly doubt, and teething was a possible etiology, but his ears has always been flopped. HE is in his "uglies" stage right now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Massive CUTE Alert....  I don't know how a Pom grows to be of help... love the pics....


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

What cute babies! To be honest, though, I seriously doubt that the sable dog is a purebred Pom. 

If you really wanted to try getting his ears up, you could try taping or mole foam. Whatever you do, do _NOT _give a calcium supplement. doing so can throw the calcium /phosphorous ratio of his diet, which causes more problems than it solves.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Your dogs are adorable.

Those are quite oversized ears for a Pom, aren't they? If it were me, I'd be kinda hoping they stayed floppy; they're cute that way, and if he's not show or breeding stock, who cares if it's off-standard? Are you sure he's 100% Pom? His muzzle also looks quite substantial compared to other Poms I've seen.

There are several ear-taping methods and everyone swears by their own. I suspect 6 mo old is a little late to start though, and it won't really work if the dog is of a breed or mix that just doesn't have erect ears in its structure anyway.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

They are just so cute. I had a pom some time ago; she was 15 when she passed and I had her from 12weeks to then. Her ears were up like you white one; she was a red sable; don't remember any floppy ears; either way as parus says if he is not for show or breeding he is cute the way he is !!


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

I would say Caleb probably isn't purebred so if he's mixed with a floppy eared dog they may not ever come up and be pricked.


----------



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

Definitely doesn't look like a purebred pom to me. adorable though.


----------



## DocChris (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey everyone, thanks for response, advice, and compliments. I figured as much when I first got Caleb, especially after observing Winter; either or I love them the way they are. Caleb does look like a mix of spitz x pom. A handful at times, but a joy to be with.



Sydneyrocky said:


> They are just so cute. I had a pom some time ago; she was 15 when she passed and I had her from 12weeks to then. Her ears were up like you white one; she was a red sable; don't remember any floppy ears; either way as parus says if he is not for show or breeding he is cute the way he is !!


Wow 15 years is a long time, what was her maximum weight when she reached full adulthood if may I ask?


----------



## DocChris (Jul 22, 2017)

parus said:


> Your dogs are adorable.
> 
> Those are quite oversized ears for a Pom, aren't they? If it were me, I'd be kinda hoping they stayed floppy; they're cute that way, and if he's not show or breeding stock, who cares if it's off-standard? Are you sure he's 100% Pom? His muzzle also looks quite substantial compared to other Poms I've seen.
> 
> There are several ear-taping methods and everyone swears by their own. I suspect 6 mo old is a little late to start though, and it won't really work if the dog is of a breed or mix that just doesn't have erect ears in its structure anyway.


I had my doubts 12 weeks in, when Caleb was growing. I took notice already he had traits that were definitely not meant for breeding. Either way, I see it as a unique trait lol that grew on me as well lol. Thanks again


By the way, may I ask; does anyone have any recommendations to alleviate separation anxiety?


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Have not found a separation anxiety problem solver; had a foster that was real sad and went nuts but couldn't come up with a cure; she did go to a forever home with lots of activity; she was a Schnauzer. Here is a picture of my prior pom, Golden Charms Foxie; pointy ears; this was in 1990 when she was about 13 at the time.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DocChris said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for response, advice, and compliments. I figured as much when I first got Caleb, especially after observing Winter; either or I love them the way they are. Caleb does look like a mix of spitz x pom. A handful at times, but a joy to be with.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 15 years is a long time, what was her maximum weight when she reached full adulthood if may I ask?


Just jumping to to say that a Pom is a Spitz. A Spitz is a type of dog not a specific breed.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

She was all hair, L O L, she was about 7 pounds. Back in those years the breed wasn't pushed to have the flatter faces, she had the old school look and really a great little dog. She had two 
Dobermans and a wire hair terrier as housemates, she used to chase the Dobermans around the yard, had a half acre and one time round chasing them she was tired!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Just jumping to to say that a Pom is a Spitz. A Spitz is a type of dog not a specific breed.


Depends on where you live; for instance in the UK it's common to refer to German Spitz (mittlespitz etc.) as just "spitz".


----------



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

American Eskimos are Spitz in Europe too, I believe. Not the same thing as poms.

Also, spitz have erect ears as well, so that's definitely not it. Maybe some kind of spaniel?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Francl27 said:


> American Eskimos are Spitz in Europe too, I believe. Not the same thing as poms.


Likely, as I believe American Eskimos can be registered as mittelspitz, and white mittelspitz can be registered with the AKC as eskies. But in North America where mittelspitz aren't a thing, we use "spitz" to refer to all of the related northern spitz breeds (e.g., samoyed, siberian husky, finnish spitz, buhund, lapphund, etc. etc.) as a whole group - including poms (which are both spitz type and listed as German Spitz by the FCI standard).


----------



## Dgarcia1997! (8 mo ago)

DocChris said:


> Hey guys, here is a pic of my two Pomeranians, 3 Month Old Winter (white) and 6 Month Old Caleb. Latest pic is on the far right.
> 
> My question is regarding my boy Caleb's ears, any remedy aside from waiting it out, or has anyone encountered this before? I've read about calcium deficiency which I highly doubt, and teething was a possible etiology, but his ears has always been flopped. HE is in his "uglies" stage right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dgarcia1997! (8 mo ago)

DocChris said:


> Hey guys, here is a pic of my two Pomeranians, 3 Month Old Winter (white) and 6 Month Old Caleb. Latest pic is on the far right.
> 
> My question is regarding my boy Caleb's ears, any remedy aside from waiting it out, or has anyone encountered this before? I've read about calcium deficiency which I highly doubt, and teething was a possible etiology, but his ears has always been flopped. HE is in his "uglies" stage right now.
> 
> ...


Hey how are you do you have any pics of Caleb how he looks like now I have a pom rn with floppy ears and Found your post. He looks exactly like Caleb it’s identical twin really ! My question what does Caleb look like now and did his ears change growing up ? I would like mine to stay down that takes away that chihuahua look sometimes Poms can have.


----------



## Dgarcia1997! (8 mo ago)

This is Baloo my pom with floppy ears.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is nearly 5 years old and the OP has not returned since that post, so you're unlikely to get a response. Please feel free to start your own thread or participate in current discussions, but I'm closing this one to further replies.


----------

